# La Finca Corona Maduro Cigar Review - Junk



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I was given a box of these for Christmas 7 years ago. They've been aging ideal conditions the entire time. I have smoked 2-3 each year b/c I hoped...

Read the full review here: La Finca Corona Maduro Cigar Review - Junk


----------

